# Diy Irrigation design for future install



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

So got some quotes and seems like 5k is the average to install a sprinkler system in the front yard. So i designed my own, let me know what you think and if I missed anything. Would most likely install it next year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You really need heads in the other side of the sidewalk. You will underwater that section that needs the most amount of water. Going underneath the sidewalk is not that hard.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man our village will not allow heads or lines in the parkways as its their right of way.... maybe set up separate zones on the lawn side with some rotors to separately water those?

so instead of 2 zones I would have 4, zone 3 would be on left lawn side pointing at the park way and zone 4 would be on right lawn side pointing at parkway?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Di3soft said:


> @g-man our village will not allow heads or lines in the parkways as its their right of way.... maybe set up separate zones on the lawn side with some rotors to separately water those?
> 
> so instead of 2 zones I would have 4, zone 3 would be on left lawn side pointing at the park way and zone 4 would be on right lawn side pointing at parkway?


Does your village have a recommended way of irrigating that portion of the yard, or do they prefer weeds and dead grass?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

My city is the same regarding the sidewalk strip. Here they want a 5000.00 bond that they hold for 5 years if you put irrigation on the city side. Supposedly it is in case the install damages anything (why do they need to hold it for years then?). They also make it very clear if they do anything on their part of the lawn, any irrigation damage is not their fault. As a result they just blow through anything in their way without even trying to dig around it. It sucks and forces watering the sidewalk and part of the street, but clearly they don't want anything on their side of the walk even though it is technically allowed. At the hottest days of the year, I hand water some. I also have the corner heads with higher precipitation rates to help deal with the lack of overlap. The only systems that have heads on the strip were installed before the rule.

Another option is to have the zone throwing across the sidewalk completely separate from the rest of the lawn so you can water longer due to not having overlap. It means more heads along the sidewalk, though since you will also have to have heads throwing into the main lawn.

@TSGarp007 Here they recommend that you throw across the sidewalk and into the street. It is a crazy waste.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@bernstem i have yet to go talk to the village but it seems that's exactly what they want us to do here. And I don't think we can have a separate water meter for irrigation on top of that


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Di3soft said:


> @bernstem i have yet to go talk to the village but it seems that's exactly what they want us to do here. And I don't think we can have a separate water meter for irrigation on top of that


 :bd: and people wonder why our children think we are ruining the environment for them when there are shortsighted regulations like these... The whole sidewalk strip no irrigation heads things really, really, bothers me in case you can't tell.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow. This is crazy. I made the effort to ensure I don't water my sidewalk with my design. We do have a flat sewer fee, so it helps with water cost.

I think the idea of a separate zone makes the most sense, even if it is wasteful.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Guess I'll have 2 more zones just for the parkways...


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man from the other thread since Hose end timers restrict so much. I built this in about 20 minutes and ran the wire.


----------

